# Phone questions



## mvick (Feb 8, 2014)

Have a verizon-Samsung network extender. No longer have Verizon. Have a LG phone. Was told LG worked on Verizon towers. Not getting SYS or GPS. I need extender, can only get one bar or less. Is this extender companable with my phone?? I am temporary on Straight Talk. Buying min by the month until I can upgrade to new Iphone.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

LG is the brand of phone, so is not guaranteed to work on networks. Straight Talk uses it's network to provide you with service, and so does Verizon. Samsung and LG are both phone brands, so that doesn't particularly matter.

Do you know if your phone is CDMA or GSM technology? You can google instructions for your phone. Just phrase the question like "phonemodel phonebrand cdma or gsm?" Many phones are manufactured with both options, so you have to check your phone settings. Odds are your phone is GSM, which is why it's not working with your extender.


----------



## mvick (Feb 8, 2014)

Checked spec. It is s Cdma. How can i get to work? Already. Checked the modem.connection.


----------



## mvick (Feb 8, 2014)

Sys and GPS not coming on.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Your straight talk phone may not be compatible with the range extender itself. Are you buying the Straight Talk cards? If so, you're on their network and will probably need to purchase a Straight Talk extender for your phone.


----------



## mvick (Feb 8, 2014)

Yes to cards. Thanks so much! 
Just trying to "make do" for about 2 months until i can get a new one. (On order) My old one was damaged.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

mvick said:


> Yes to cards.


If it uses a SIM card, it's GSM; CDMA doesn't use SIM cards.

What's the model of the phone?

Did you check coverage with Straight Talk to see if it's supposed to work where you are? How far from you is their nearest coverage?


----------



## mvick (Feb 8, 2014)

Yes, do see a card with a SID # 
Model is L44VL. They said should work ok. Do not know how far from coverage. I had to have extender with Verizon because i am near a airport. 
Thanks!!Will check Straight Talk later. 
After Matthew.


----------

